# Information on a Browning Explorer II recurve



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Check this one out on ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20839&item=7165601935&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

back -

The Browning boiws were all, with one possible exception, fantasic shooting shooting bows. Usually under rated, as not too many people knew about them. Browning made excellent target and hunting bows. The Explorer was their top of the line hunting bow.

Their hunting bows came in a #1 series and a #2 series. The 1's were the shorther versions, for example the Explorer 1 is 56", the Explorer 2 is 62". The bows were made from the last 60's through mid 70's. The earlier Explorers had a solid one piece riser and the later ones had riser lamination stripes, and a lot of fiberglass overlays. Both shot quite well, so, it's safe to say you got a nice bow there. That was the good news.

The bad news is you paid about twice the going rate for one, even in good shape. Sorry. Watch the eBay link above to see what it goes for.

Viper1 out.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

For what you got, I wouldn't worry too much about that price. Near mint Explorers are as good as any one piece you can buy today, and you sure won't get anything in rosewood for near that price. The Brownings were made in Moab, Utah, and they made some of the prettiest, and best shooting, bows of the time. The Explorer II, 62" bow, was their flagship bow. In the 70's they made the Backpacker takedown, but it wasn't the shooter that the Explorer models were. One of the best things you can do to increase your knowledge of old bows, is to look for "Bow and Arrow" or "Archery World" magazines from the sixties and seventies...until about 1978. They usually had many ads about the old bows...many or most were in color in the early 70's mags.


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey George. How you doing? You going to ATAR?


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Can't this year Bob. I've stepped down from my management position and am back to hourly. That changes my work schedule (actually more user-friendly) somewhat. I'm going to try to get to Denton Hill for Saturday, but I'm not sure of anything else. George


----------

